# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  AddNews v 2.5.1

## Lomar1o

Прога для автоматичекого выкладывания новостей на сайты.

http://letitbit.net/download/0678.07...dnews.rar.html
http://shareflare.net/download/1987....dnews.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/pmftn9m4k

----------


## человек51

кому нужны промокоды для ADDNEWS берем здесь

I9Wpm1gPBLC0lmX
eRcTteQTJ30r9lT
CoVfeEirjRe61XJ
TjvV0jP9r125l7K
utAfA2ILe1moATT
0MLwAnP6fvdGVl5
SH9cbACtiTeQsgX
AmcinjGVaOs92FX
oh3ekrqJ1Knpfdq
FBdFwcaMUnPjaGk

----------

